# New Tank Syndrome



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about new tank syndrome? What is it? What causes it? How do you get rid of it? Or is it simply the "shock" to the fish of being uprooted and put in a new tank? Thanks!


----------



## Jazmine (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.bestfish.com/breakin.html


http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/waterquality/a/aa051799.htm


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks again


----------

